# Aldrovandi



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Riapro la discussione perchè questo caso secondo me, merita di essere seguito.

Ora ci si mette pure Brandani a chiedere l'impossibile.
Il perdono. 
Come si fa a perdonare qualcuno che ti ha ammazzato il figlio come un cane e non mostra il minimo pentimento?
Non si può.
Brandani a mio giudizio avrebbe dovuto tacere.


fonte http://lanuovaferrara.gelocal.it/cronaca/2013/04/09/news/chiedo-alla-mamma-di-perdonare-1.6851438

*Brandani sul caso Aldrovandi: «Chiedo alla mamma di perdonare»*

Patrizia Moretti: non posso, ma questo non vuol dire che dopo 8 anni io voglia ancora continuare a lottare allo stesso modo_di Marcello Pradarelli_




​
Enrico Brandani ha chiesto a Patrizia Moretti di perdonare gli agenti che hanno provocato la morte del figlio Federico. L’ha fatto ieri in consiglio comunale, durante il dibattito sull’ordine del giorno che ha espresso «solidarietà e vicinanza alla famiglia di Federico Aldrovandi e al sindaco di Ferrara per l’inaccettabile provocazione da essi subita nel corso della manifestazione del sindacato di Polizia Coisp e in particolare dell’europarlamentare Polito Salatto».
Brandani (Fli) ha votato a favore dell’odg illustrato dal capogruppo del Pd Simone Merli e ha apprezzato il comportamento di Tagliani: «Fossi stato al suo posto avrei fatto lo stesso, ha avuto coraggio e ha tutta la mia solidarietà. Piena solidarietà anche alla mamma per quello che ha subito, sono anch’io un genitore, un papà. Ma per sanare definitivamente la ferita della città serve uno sforzo. Vorrei citare le parole di Papa Francesco: _“é venuto il momento di abbandonare la guerra per la pace, l’odio per l’amore, la menzogna per la verità, la vendetta per il perdono”. Ecco, chiedo alla mamma di Federico una cosa enorme: saper perdonare»._
_Per Brandani un gesto di questa portata è il solo in grado di riportare serenità e di allontanare per sempre il rischio che opinioni, manifestazioni, polemiche, interessi di parte riaprano la ferita che si è aperta il 25 settembre 2005 e instillino nuova tensione, nuovo inutile dolore._
_Patrizia Moretti, messa al corrente delle parole di Brandani, dice no al perdono, ma comprende la motivazione che ha ispirato l’appello del consigliere: «Parlerò volentieri con Brandani per spiegargli come la penso, però il perdono vero, il perdono religioso al quale fa riferimento citando il Papa non è possibile da parte da parte mia. Ma non ho nemmeno mai cercato vendetta»._
_«Il perdono - dice ancora la mamma di Federico - è una cosa così personale, così intima...ma questo non vuol dire che io voglia lottare ancora allo stesso modo. Dopo otto anni le decisioni non riguardano solo me, anzi riguardano sempre di meno me. Credo che non abbia più molto senso che io contrasti le opinioni del Coisp o di alcuni giornali che mi sono ostili come ho fatto finora. Tutti oggi sanno cosa è successo, tutti. Quindi non ha più importanza che io faccia un passo avanti o indietro, spetta invece alle istituzioni, spetta allo Stato decidere come gestire queste situazioni. E’ una questione che va oltre Federico». «Il Coisp - aggiunge per spiegare meglio il suo pensiero - non l’ho cercato io. Troppo facile per loro individuare una persona come controparte, quando la loro vera controparte è lo Stato»._


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma su sto caso penso che indigni CHI ti ha ammazzato il figlio no?
Fossero stati dei delinquenti, una magari si dice, povero figlio mio sei incappato nei briganti.

Invece qui non si capisce bene che motivi c'erano di usare il manganello eh?


Cioè buon senso non voleva dire, 
Ehi tu stai male, siamo qui per aiutarti, si chiamava un medico, un' ambulanza....che so...

Cioè voglio dire, per spaccare un manganello ce ne vuole eh?

Ma non sarebbe più semplice prendere sti 4 e radiarli per sempre dalla polizia e dal pubblico impiego?


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma su sto caso penso che indigni CHI ti ha ammazzato il figlio no?
> Fossero stati dei delinquenti, una magari si dice, povero figlio mio sei incappato nei briganti.
> 
> Invece qui non si capisce bene che motivi c'erano di usare il manganello eh?
> ...


Ma infatti è quello che mi domando.
Questi quattro non devono più mettersi addosso una divisa.
Mi sembra davvero il minimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Riapro la discussione perchè questo caso secondo me, merita di essere seguito.
> 
> Ora ci si mette pure Brandani a chiedere l'impossibile.
> Il perdono.
> ...



è stata molto _giusta _nell'esprimersi così

il singolo cittadino spesso e volentieri offre un esempio a quelli che dovrebbero essere di esempio, per il loro ruolo, e grazie a una superiorità espressa e sancita dal voto popolare


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è stata molto _giusta _nell'esprimersi così
> 
> il singolo cittadino spesso e volentieri offre un esempio a quelli che dovrebbero essere di esempio, per il loro ruolo, e grazie a una superiorità espressa e sancita dal voto popolare


Devo dire che la signora Patrizia non l'ho mai ne sentita nè letta meno che mai giusta ed equilibrata.
Nemmeno quando ha iniziato a scrivere il blog, lottando contro le menzogne e gli insabbbiamenti, è mai uscita di testa.
Mai.
Io leggevo il blog, leggevo quello che capitava e mi partiva l'embolo.
Lei invece è sempre stata...non lo so.
Mai fuori luogo anche davanti a gente tipo giovannardi che personalmente sarei andata a prendere sotto casa sputandogli addosso.
Una donna un esempio. ma a 360 gradi.
E continua a d esserlo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Purtroppo*

A me piacerebbe discutere seriamente di questo arogomento,ma con il conte di mezzo mi è proprio impossibile farlo.:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe discutere seriamente di questo arogomento,ma con il conte di mezzo mi è proprio impossibile farlo.:unhappy:


mettilo in ignore mentale e dai il tuo contributo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> mettilo in ignore mentale e dai il tuo contributo.


Ho già spiegato,che quel povero ragazzo non è morto per l'effetto delle manganellate...Se non ho letto male ,sembra sia deceduto per una pressione molto forte fatta sullo sterno che in una persona in forte stato di agitazione ha provocato un 'asfissia,quindi una arresto cardiocircolatorio.Quella pressione,sembra sia stata esercitata per tenere fermo quel povero ragazzo.Il comportamento dei 4 agenti è stato giudicato dalla magistratura come omicidio colposo.Adesso se vogliamo disquisire sulla totale assenza di professionalità dei 4 agenti mi trovate d'accordo,se si vuole disquisire sulla volontà di uccidere con le manganellate come ha scritto il conte mi sembra una cosa non giusta e stupida.In questa storia è stato sbagliato tutto,anche chi ha tentato di occultare,o coprire.Ancora più grave quella manifestazione stupida davanti al comune dove lavorava una povera mamma che comunque ha perso un figlio.Quei 4 poliziotti torneranno in servizio,l'omicidio colposo non prevede la destituzione,la radiazione non c'entra una beneamata mazza.Io non entro nel merito se sia giusto o meno,personalemente io non vorrei vederli più con una divissa indosso...!Però con l'omicidio colposo è condannato anche chi guida una macchina e con una manovra sbagliata uccide una persona.Capisco che stiamo parlando di agenti di polizia,è proprio da loro sarebbe lecito aspettarsi dei comportamenti professionali e corretti,dietro una divisa c'è una persona.Nessun corso insegna il buon senso qullo è della persona.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato,che quel povero ragazzo non è morto per l'effetto delle manganellate...Se non ho letto male ,sembra sia deceduto per una pressione molto forte fatta sullo sterno che in una persona in forte stato di agitazione ha provocato un 'asfissia,quindi una arresto cardiocircolatorio.Quella pressione,sembra sia stata esercitata per tenere fermo quel povero ragazzo.Il comportamento dei 4 agenti è stato giudicato dalla magistratura come omicidio colposo.Adesso se vogliamo disquisire sulla totale assenza di professionalità dei 4 agenti mi trovate d'accordo,se si vuole disquisire sulla volontà di uccidere con le manganellate come ha scritto il conte mi sembra una cosa non giusta e stupida.In questa storia è stato sbagliato tutto,anche chi ha tentato di occultare,o coprire.Ancora più grave quella manifestazione stupida davanti al comune dove lavorava una povera mamma che comunque ha perso un figlio.Quei 4 poliziotti torneranno in servizio,l'omicidio colposo non prevede la destituzione,la radiazione non c'entra una beneamata mazza.Io non entro nel merito se sia giusto o meno,personalemente io non vorrei vederli più con una divissa indosso...!Però con l'omicidio colposo è condannato anche chi guida una macchina e con una manovra sbagliata uccide una persona.Capisco che stiamo parlando di agenti di polizia,è proprio da loro sarebbe lecito aspettarsi dei comportamenti professionali e corretti,dietro una divisa c'è una persona.Nessun corso insegna il buon senso qullo è della persona.


Senti
Il problema è uno solo.
QUesto ragazzo invece di essere soccorso.
E' stato pistato.

Tutto il resto sono fanfaronate e parole a vuoto.
C'è scappato il morto.

E alla madre non interessa nè come nè perchè.
E' morto

Un povero disgraziato
colpevole di?

Colpevole di cosa?

Di essere in giro per le strade durante un coprifuoco da stato sovietico? Eh?

Colpevole di aver aggredito con le molotov le forze dell'ordine eh?
Colpevole di aggressione a mano armata?

QUALI SONO LE COLPE DI STO POVERO CRISTO.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato,che quel povero ragazzo non è morto per l'effetto delle manganellate...Se non ho letto male ,sembra sia deceduto per una pressione molto forte fatta sullo sterno che in una persona in forte stato di agitazione ha provocato un 'asfissia,quindi una arresto cardiocircolatorio.Quella pressione,sembra sia stata esercitata per tenere fermo quel povero ragazzo.Il comportamento dei 4 agenti è stato giudicato dalla magistratura come omicidio colposo.Adesso se vogliamo disquisire sulla totale assenza di professionalità dei 4 agenti mi trovate d'accordo,se si vuole disquisire sulla volontà di uccidere con le manganellate come ha scritto il conte mi sembra una cosa non giusta e stupida.In questa storia è stato sbagliato tutto,anche chi ha tentato di occultare,o coprire.Ancora più grave quella manifestazione stupida davanti al comune dove lavorava una povera mamma che comunque ha perso un figlio.Quei 4 poliziotti torneranno in servizio,l'omicidio colposo non prevede la destituzione,la radiazione non c'entra una beneamata mazza.Io non entro nel merito se sia giusto o meno,personalemente io non vorrei vederli più con una divissa indosso...!Però con l'omicidio colposo è condannato anche chi guida una macchina e con una manovra sbagliata uccide una persona.Capisco che stiamo parlando di agenti di polizia,è proprio da loro sarebbe lecito aspettarsi dei comportamenti professionali e corretti,dietro una divisa c'è una persona.Nessun corso insegna il buon senso qullo è della persona.


Puoi avere ragione, ma se anche l'ex capo della polizia, morto recentemente, aveva fatto le scuse alla signora Patrizia, non riconoscendosi in quella polizia, e non riconoscendo (giustamente) LA polizia in quei quattro debosciati..
Ecco.
La legge è legge, ma. 

Quello che ha fatto chiedere a Manganelli _scusa_ come capo della polizia. E' per  quello che scrivo sotto.

Togliere la divisa a quei quattro sarebbe solo un gesto di civiltà.
E la civiltà non ha legge. Perchè *è* legge.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> Il problema è uno solo.
> QUesto ragazzo invece di essere soccorso.
> E' stato pistato.
> ...


Conte parlare con te e come spiegare ad un cane perchè è nato cane.Sei inutile.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Puoi avere ragione, ma se anche l'ex capo della polizia, morto recentemente, aveva fatto le scuse alla signora Patrizia, non riconoscendosi in quella polizia, e non riconoscendo (giustamente) LA polizia in quei quattro debosciati..
> Ecco.
> La legge è legge, ma.
> 
> ...


Tebe non credo di avere ragione,ci mancherebbe.Sto solo spiegando i motivi del mio pensiero.L'ordinamento della polizia di stato,non prevede la destituzione per i colposi.Io credo che si doveva chiedere scusa per il comportamento generale è stato sbagliato tutto,troppo, poche storie.Togliere la divisa a quei 4 sarebbe, dal mio punto di vista una cosa giusta, ma arbitraria.Per come la vedo io toglierei la divisa a tutti quelli che non rispettano la divisa che indossano,a quelli che si macchiano di comportamenti poco dignitosi,ma io sono un integralista.Penso che tutti possono sbagliare,ma da certe categorie professionali,mi aspetterei di più...!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> Il problema è uno solo.
> QUesto ragazzo invece di essere soccorso.
> E' stato pistato.
> ...


Anzi ti pregherei di uscire da 3d dove si disquisisce di cose serie,con serietà.Scrivi di ciulade,ficcate,organi,flauti, ciufoli a pelle ma evita discorsi seri,perchè oltre a non avere un cazzo da scrivere rompi pure i coglioni.Detto con simpatia.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte parlare con te e come spiegare ad un cane perchè è nato cane.Sei inutile.


Beh parlar con ti
è lavar la testa a un musso no?

Cioè come va con Amore e Psiche del Canova
par ti diventa 
la rappresentazione degli angeli...no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi ti pregherei di uscire da 3d dove si disquisisce di cose serie,con serietà.Scrivi di ciulade,ficcate,organi,flauti, ciufoli a pelle ma evita discorsi seri,perchè oltre a non avere un cazzo da scrivere rompi pure i coglioni.Detto con simpatia.:up:


Non sono iscritto al tuo libro paga.
E faccio come credo.

Tu non sei nel diritto di dirmi proprio niente.

Sei tu che hai infestato il forum
con 3d di pipì popò e cacca

Non certo io.

Detto con simpatia:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh parlar con ti
> è lavar la testa a un musso no?
> 
> Cioè come va con Amore e Psiche del Canova
> ...


Non volevo essere offensivo,e che non capisci un cazzo.Se mi parli di musica io non capisco un cazzo,ti posso solo scrivere che adoro renato zero e pino daniele.Sono consapevole giusto?Quindi per lo stesso motivo non si può discutere con te di vita vissuta,perchè non ne sai un cazzo.perchè ti devi offendere?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono iscritto al tuo libro paga.
> E faccio come credo.
> 
> Tu non sei nel diritto di dirmi proprio niente.
> ...


Tu hai infestato questo forum di ben altro,e comunque potresti proseguire serenamente con il tuo ignore,che mi sembra un modo indentificativo di come vivi costruttivamente i tuoi 46 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensivo,e che non capisci un cazzo.Se mi parli di musica io non capisco un cazzo,ti posso solo scrivere che adoro renato zero e pino daniele.Sono consapevole giusto?Quindi per lo stesso motivo non si può discutere con te di vita vissuta,perchè non ne sai un cazzo.perchè ti devi offendere?


Non mi sono offeso.

E' che tu quello che vivono o non vivono gli altri non lo vivi.

Ma hai un'immaginazione così accesa
che ti fai i films in testa sulla vita degli altri.

Per fortuna nostra
non sei un magistrato o un avvocato

Altrimenti povera gente eh?

E c'era Stalin che era come te.

Stalin si svegliava male la mattina pensava che il tale è un cospiratore.

E o spariva
O si attuavano interrogatori tali per cui tu per sfinimento ammettevi di essere un cospiratore.

Io vivo la MIA vita.
E non posso vivere quella degli altri.

( per fortuna eh).


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai infestato questo forum di ben altro,e comunque potresti proseguire serenamente con il tuo ignore,che mi sembra un modo indentificativo di come vivi costruttivamente i tuoi 46 anni.


Decido io e non tu, 
quando come e perchè usare l'ignore.

Certe volte è chiudere gli occhi.

Altre volte è aprirli per benino.

Ma di sicuro io non leggo nel forum
cose che sono scritte solo nella mia testa.

Quello della malafede sei tu.

Non certo io.
E sto benissimo dove sto.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi sono offeso.
> 
> E' che tu quello che vivono o non vivono gli altri non lo vivi.
> 
> ...


Mi faccio i films sulla tua vita?Cazzo che films di spessore allora.Io non mi faccio i fims su nessuno,se i tuoi comportamenti non sono sempre stati improntati alla correttezza, che vuoi da me?Dai su,vai a scrivere sulla lega nord,sul veneto,sulle ciulade,il tuo reportorio è quello,magari infarcisci pure il tutto con qualche casso e mona,ci aggiungi anche qualche frase razzista e razziale,e sei contento su,accomodati pure fuori.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Mi rivolgo a tutti e due.
Conte e Oscuro.
Mollatela.
Oscuro non provocare, per favore.  Te lo sto chiedendo davvero per favore.
Conte non rispondere. Non ce l'avevi in ignore? Hai l'ignore selettivo?


Non qui. O lo richiudo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Poi parliamo di omicidi per sbaglio.
Io per sbaglio investo un pedone.
Magari viene poi fuori che il pedone era ubriaco
Viene fuori che il pedone ha attravesato la strada
non sulle strisce....

Ma comunque ogni buon cittadino sa...

Che se in un incidente, anche con le più buone ragioni del mondo

Ci scappa il morto...

Si finisce come?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo a tutti e due.
> Conte e Oscuro.
> Mollatela.
> Oscuro non provocare, per favore. Te lo sto chiedendo davvero per favore.
> ...


Gli ho chiesto di accomodarsi altrove infatti,mi trovi d'accordo.Io l'avevo scritto che disquisire di cose serie con il conte diventa molto diffcile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo a tutti e due.
> Conte e Oscuro.
> Mollatela.
> Oscuro non provocare, per favore.  Te lo sto chiedendo davvero per favore.
> ...


Posso scegliere di togliere le persone dall'ignore, no?
Posso sceglierle di rimetterle.

Sono scelte mie.
E non dipendono tanto dagli altri.

Certo che capirai che fa senso notare di vedere di essere l'ossessione per una persona.

Una persona che da mesi non scago neppure di striscio. no?

Mi ritiro nella mia torre.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Poi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi parliamo di omicidi per sbaglio.
> Io per sbaglio investo un pedone.
> Magari viene poi fuori che il pedone era ubriaco
> Viene fuori che il pedone ha attravesato la strada
> ...


Poi parliamo di omicidi per sbaglio?Se il pedone era ubiriaco cosa significa?che tu eri lucido e quindi ti sembra un'attenuante?non ha attraversato sulle strisce quindi?Dove guardavi?ti giuro io ci proivo ad essere serio,ha un senso quello che scrivi?seriamente fammi capire.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli ho chiesto di accomodarsi altrove infatti,mi trovi d'accordo.Io l'avevo scritto che disquisire di cose serie con il conte diventa molto diffcile.


il suo contributo in questo 3d è importante quanto il tuo.
Potete assolutamente ammazzarvi di byte sull'argomento, lasciando fuori tutto il resto.
Bisogna parlare di Aldrovandi, di quello che è successo, fare fluire informazioni quanto più possibile per evitare altre storie simili.
L'ignoranza su certi fatti non ha scusanti. Nessuna.
Quindi.
invitare un utente ad accomodarsi altrove, solo perchè c'è la guerra dei cent'anni in atto ad altro livello, non posso accettarlo.
Non qui.
Stiamo pure parlando io e te in maniera civile qui dentro.
Porca troia&facocera, fatelo anche voi.
E che cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> Il problema è uno solo.
> QUesto ragazzo invece di essere soccorso.
> E' stato pistato.
> ...


Tebe ci leggi qualcosa di costruttivo?forse sbaglio io.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Poi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> Il problema è uno solo.
> QUesto ragazzo invece di essere soccorso.
> E' stato pistato.
> ...


Provo ad essere serio:gli agenti intervenuti non hanno trovato un ubriaco esamine in terra,ma un ragazzo che si comportava in maniera alterata.Non hanno saputo intervenire nel dovuto modo,hanno sicuramente esagerato,non è che andava solo soccorso...!Probabilmente è stato fatto un uso della forza improprio,ma una persona in stato di forte agitazione può essere non facile da contenere.Si, c'è scappato il morto e non doveva succedere,credo sia giusto che una madre voglia sapere come sono andate esattamente le cose,che una madre voglia giustizia.Cosa c'entra la colpevolezza del ragazzo?chi ha parlato di colpe del ragazzo?A me questo post è sembrato una stupida provocazione,e scrivo di più:tirare una molotov all'indirizzo di una persona in divisa non autorizza la stessa ad aprire il fuoco o a provocare la morte dell'autore del lancio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Provo ad essere serio:gli agenti intervenuti non hanno trovato un ubriaco esamine in terra,ma un ragazzo che si comportava in maniera alterata.Non hanno saputo intervenire nel dovuto modo,hanno sicuramente esagerato,non è che andava solo soccorso...!Probabilmente è stato fatto un uso della forza improprio,ma una persona in stato di forte agitazione può essere non facile da contenere.Si, c'è scappato il morto e non doveva succedere,credo sia giusto che una madre voglia sapere come sono andate esattamente le cose,che una madre voglia giustizia.Cosa c'entra la colpevolezza del ragazzo?chi ha parlato di colpe del ragazzo?A me questo post è sembrato una stupida provocazione,e scrivo di più:tirare una molotov all'indirizzo di una persona in divisa non autorizza la stessa ad aprire il fuoco o a provocare la morte dell'autore del lancio.


Ok.
Ora mettiamo che sono davanti al giudice.
E sono un poliziotto.
Vero ho ucciso sto ragazzo, ma lui mi ha tirato una molotov.
Esempio io non ho mai avuto casini con le forze dell'ordine, perchè mica sono mai andato vicino a loro a dire. ehi che bella giornata, ehi che bella divisa...

Loro stanno nel loro e io sto nel mio.

Ma mettiamo caso che io vedo sto ragazzo agitato dalla finestra.

Chiamo il 113.
E poi dalla finestra vedo che cosa la polizia che io ho chiamato in buonafede, pensando di fare una cosa civile, si comporta con questo ragazzo.

Come ci rimango?

Io se fossi quel cittadino e vedo con i miei occhi un delitto del genere, il giorno dopo lascerei la mia patria, dicendomi qui le acque sono troppo cattive e non voglio stare in un paese con la polizia da regime militare terzomondista.

QUi si dice
Che certi "incidenti" NON devono e NON possono accadere.

Proprio perchè porti una divisa.
E rappresenti lo Stato.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Oscuro ignoralo  
e continua a scrivere..


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ora mettiamo che sono davanti al giudice.
> E sono un poliziotto.
> Vero ho ucciso sto ragazzo, ma lui mi ha tirato una molotov.
> ...


Esatto.
E il discorso torna a monte.
Io ci credo che i quattro coglioni n divisa non volesserlo ammazzarlo, ci mancherebbe anche.
Quindi è certamente omicidio colposo  e  bla bla bla.
Ma moralmente. Secondo una legge più grande di quella degli uomini, e non parlo di Dio, parlo di tutte le coscienze esistenti su questa terra, di quella morale naturale insita in ognuno di noi.
Dovrebbero essere licenziati. 
Non sono meritevoli di portare quella divisa.
Hanno perso il controllo davanti ad un ragazzino di 18 anni disarmato.
Se si fossero trovati in una situazione di vero pericolo con altri civili inermi?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E il discorso torna a monte.
> Io ci credo che i quattro coglioni n divisa non volesserlo ammazzarlo, ci mancherebbe anche.
> Quindi è certamente omicidio colposo  e  bla bla bla.
> ...


Anche perchè c'è di mezzo il danno presso l'opinione pubblica...
Per esempio ricordo benissimo l'ira e lo sgomento a Bologna 
quando si scoperse chi erano quelli della uno bianca...
Fossero stati affiliati alla mala del brenta i bolognesi non si sarebbero certo indignati a quel modo.
Per questi casi, a mio avviso, prorpio lo Stato e le sue Istituzioni sono invitati a cautelarsi.
Fornendo una pena esemplare.

Se io fossi stato il capo della polizia, difronte a sta roba qua, mi sarei dimesso.
Proprio per dare un segnale forte.

Se i cittadini vogliono sentirsi sicuri
devono sapere che ci sono istituzioni
dove le mele marce non possono esistere in alcun modo.

Questo io penso.
E non voglio far polemica.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè c'è di mezzo il danno presso l'opinione pubblica...
> Per esempio ricordo benissimo l'ira e lo sgomento a Bologna
> quando si scoperse chi erano quelli della uno bianca...
> Fossero stati affiliati alla mala del brenta i bolognesi non si sarebbero certo indignati a quel modo.
> ...



diciamo la stessa cosa tutti e tre.
Con modo diversi ma alla fine è quella.
Non hanno importanza le strade di ragionamento che hanno portato alla fine.
E' _condivisa _da tutti e tre.
Tutti e tre pensiamo che loro non siano meritevoli di quella divisa.
Oscuro parla di legge dura e pura ma umanamente ha scritto che dovrebbero essere mandati a casa.
Io parlo più su un piano emotivo, e tu sei più terra terra.

Ma diciamo la stessa cosa.
Non sono meritevoli di quella divisa, a  prescindere.


E comunque anche se la legge dice che potrebbero rientrare in servizio io come essere umano mi oppongo e firmerò qualsiasi petizione e andrò in ogni manifestazione che eventualmente si farà  per impedire il loro reintegro.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

QUindi tu andresti a manifestare per far perdere il lavoro e quindi il sussestamento a 4 persone? a me va bene, ma mi sembra una gran stronzata!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E il discorso torna a monte.
> Io ci credo che i quattro coglioni n divisa non volesserlo ammazzarlo, ci mancherebbe anche.
> Quindi è certamente omicidio colposo e bla bla bla.
> ...


Tebe io ne faccio una questione di professionalità.Dal momento che ci è scappato un morto quei 4 hanno sbagliato più di qualcosa e non è accettabile.Adesso però mi e vi chiedo se sia solo colpa loro.Credo che chi ha deciso di svolgere questa professione debba essere messo nelle condizioni di esercitarla nel migliore dei modi.é stato fatto?Hanno avuto una preparazione professionale all'altezza?Possibile che non siano stati nella condizione di gestire una situazione del genere in 4?Entrando nello specifico,e non avendo le carte processuali,bisognerebbe anche accertare ogni singola responsabilità,hanno sbagliato in 4 e ok,ma chi dei 4 ha fatto quella pressione sulla gabbia toracica del ragazzo?era uno?erano due?e gli altri?Destituirli?sotto l'aspetto morale si, meritano tutti la stesa pena poi?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> diciamo la stessa cosa tutti e tre.
> Con modo diversi ma alla fine è quella.
> Non hanno importanza le strade di ragionamento che hanno portato alla fine.
> E' _condivisa _da tutti e tre.
> ...


Reintegro?sono sospesi,non sono mai andati fuori...!


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè c'è di mezzo il danno presso l'opinione pubblica...
> Per esempio ricordo benissimo l'ira e lo sgomento a Bologna
> quando si scoperse chi erano quelli della uno bianca...
> Fossero stati affiliati alla mala del brenta i bolognesi non si sarebbero certo indignati a quel modo.
> ...



non esiste la pena esemplare nel nostro codice, poichè è una pena che dovrebbe servire da esempio agli altri
invece, la pena da infliggere è personale e va sempre commisurata al caso concreto, e mai in astratto


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi tu andresti a manifestare per far perdere il lavoro e quindi il sussestamento a 4 persone? a me va bene, ma mi sembra una gran stronzata!


:sbatti:

vado a cercare qualche notizia su chin chun chan kim testa di cazzo che è meglio


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> vado a cercare qualche notizia su chin chun chan kim testa di cazzo che è meglio


il solo fatto che dobbiamo discutere del fatto che questi signori sono ancora in polizia è degradante. A prescindere dall'esito del processo, la loro rimozione dalle forze dell'ordine dovrebbe essere ovvia. E sono certissimo che, pur se non è automatica data la condanna a omicidio colposo, le autorità hanno i poteri per farlo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> il solo fatto che dobbiamo discutere del fatto che questi signori sono ancora in polizia è degradante. A prescindere dall'esito del processo, la loro rimozione dalle forze dell'ordine dovrebbe essere ovvia. E sono certissimo che, pur se non è automatica data la condanna a omicidio colposo, le autorità hanno i poteri per farlo.


No,non hanno alcuna autorità,non è prevista la destituzione per quel tipo di reato,purtroppo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non hanno alcuna autorità,non è prevista la destituzione per quel tipo di reato,purtroppo.


Io invece credo fermamente che li destituiranno. Troveranno il modo per farlo, ma quei quattro non indosseranno più la divisa della polizia.
Sono più ferrata sul vaticano ma spero di non sbagliarmi.

Ci facciamo una scommessa?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece credo fermamente che li destituiranno. Troveranno il modo per farlo, ma quei quattro non indosseranno più la divisa della polizia.
> Sono più ferrata sul vaticano ma spero di non sbagliarmi.
> 
> Ci facciamo una scommessa?


Anche volendo non potrebbero, è questione di ordinamento.Per assurdo che sia,se anche ci provassero in qualsiasi modo, basterebbe fare un ricorso al T.A.R.per vincere facile.Bisognerebbe cambiare con delle apposite leggi l'ordinamento della P.S,non avrebbe alcun valore retroattivo però.Vuoi scommettere?ok.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche volendo non potrebbero, è questione di ordinamento.Per assurdo che sia,se anche ci provassero in qualsiasi modo, basterebbe fare un ricorso al T.A.R.per vincere facile.Bisognerebbe cambiare con delle apposite leggi l'ordinamento della P.S,non avrebbe alcun valore retroattivo però.Vuoi scommettere?ok.



 10 euro che non rimettono la divisa.
Simy come garante della scommessa.

(sono tirchia e non scommetto mai. Questo è il massimo.)


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Ok*



Tebe ha detto:


> 10 euro che non rimettono la divisa.
> Simy come garante della scommessa.
> 
> (sono tirchia e non scommetto mai. Questo è il massimo.)


Vabbè io sono un generoso e mi accontento se offrirai un gelato alla simy.Puoi incominciare a farlo gia da ora,perchè la tua è una scommessa dall'esito scontato.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè io sono un generoso e mi accontento se offrirai un gelato alla simy.Puoi incominciare a farlo gia da ora,perchè* la tua è una scommessa dall'esito scontato*.



la vederemo.
Non.
Metteranno.
Più.
la.
Divisa.
:blank:


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche volendo non potrebbero, è questione di ordinamento.Per assurdo che sia,se anche ci provassero in qualsiasi modo, basterebbe fare un ricorso al T.A.R.per vincere facile.Bisognerebbe cambiare con delle apposite leggi l'ordinamento della P.S,non avrebbe alcun valore retroattivo però.Vuoi scommettere?ok.


ma non ci sono altre regole, tipo comportamenti non consoni alla divisa? Mi pare strano che non ci siano regole altre che permettano di rimuoverli


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Dunque, in base al testo unico cui rimanda l'odinamento della PS (vedi link qui di seguito)
http://www.corteconti.it/export/sit...go_servizi_pubblici/dpr_10_gennaio_1957_3.pdf

c'è la destituzione di diritto, articolo 85, che non copre il nostro caso perché il reato commesso non vi rientra, ma all'articolo 84 la destituzione è prevista anche nei seguenti casi e credo che il caso sub (a) faccia al nostro bisogno:


Art. 84 (Destituzione). - La destituzione e' inflitta:                a)  per  atti  i  quali  rivelino  mancanza  del senso           dell'onore e del senso morale;                b)  per atti che siano in grave contrasto con i doveri           di fedelta' dell'impiegato;                c) per grave abuso di autorita' o di fiducia;                d)  per  dolosa  violazione  dei doveri di ufficio che           abbia  portato  grave  pregiudizio  allo  Stato,  ad   enti           pubblici od a privati;                e)   per   illecito   uso   o   distrazione  di  somme           amministrate  o  tenute  in  deposito,  o  per   connivente           tolleranza di abusi commessi da impiegati dipendenti;                f) per richiesta o accettazione di compensi o benefici           in relazione ad affari trattati dall'impiegato per  ragioni           d'ufficio;                g)   per   gravi   atti   d'insubordinazione  commessi           pubblicamente o per eccitamento all'insubordinazione;                h)  per  istigazione  agli atti di cui alla lettera c)           dell'art.  81".

aggiungo, che lo facciano e poi li facciano ricorrere al TAR. Almeno questo andrebbe fatto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non esiste la pena esemplare nel nostro codice, poichè è una pena che dovrebbe servire da esempio agli altri
> invece, la pena da infliggere è personale e va sempre commisurata al caso concreto, e mai in astratto


Ma io sono l'uomo della strada...
Passa il giornalista e mi chiede la mia opinione...
E io la dico no?

Non sono un giurista.
E sono dell'opinione che sull'infliggere una pena
bisogna vedere anche chi è l'autore.

Perchè se è un comico su canale5 a farsi scappare una bestemmia in diretta è un conto.
Ma se fosse il presidente della repubblica un altro.

Ma mi pare che anche la materia giudiziaria sia sempre in evoluzione no?
Cosa ti dicono?

Questa è materia nuova su cui si sta riflettendo.

Ora ogni giorno ci sono degli omicidi.
E tutti sappiamo che esistono degli assassini.

Osserva per esempio il tema delicato della pedofilia.
Il danno enorme quando si assiste che il pedofilo era un sacerdote e non un poro can.

Poi appunto non essendo un giurista io la vedo molto secondo la mia sfera emotiva.
Per cui in questo caso vedo una vittima inerme.

Nel caso invece là del carabiniere che sparò dalla camionetta a quello che lo aggrediva con un estintore, la mia indignazione è totalmente per quel ragazzo. Perchè alla faccia del pacifismo eh?
E piena solidarietà a cui poveri cristi, che per DOVERE e non certo per loro volontà hanno dovuto prestare servizio in mezzo a quel casin immane.

Non è poi questione di far perdere un lavoro, ma di "radiare da un albo", perchè tu sei stato riconosciuto non idoneo, ad esercitare una data professione no?


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io sono l'uomo della strada...
> Passa il giornalista e mi chiede la mia opinione...
> E io la dico no?
> 
> ...



Certo. La questione Giuliani, con tutto il tatto che si può avere è decisamente diversa da Aldrovandi e non sono nemmeno paragonabili.
Situazioni decisamente diverse e accomunarle è sbagliato oltre che cieco.
mele e pere.
Solo una cosa è uguale.
la morte.
Quella di Aldrovandi più assura, se mai ci fosse una classifica.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> Dunque, in base al testo unico cui rimanda l'odinamento della PS (vedi link qui di seguito)
> http://www.corteconti.it/export/sit...go_servizi_pubblici/dpr_10_gennaio_1957_3.pdf
> 
> c'è la destituzione di diritto, articolo 85, che non copre il nostro caso perché il reato commesso non vi rientra, ma all'articolo 84 la destituzione è prevista anche nei seguenti casi e credo che il caso sub (a) faccia al nostro bisogno:
> ...


ho letto ma è una normativa del 57,e si parla di impiegati civili di stato.fidati....!


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> 10 euro che non rimettono la divisa.
> Simy come garante della scommessa.
> 
> (sono tirchia e non scommetto mai. Questo è il massimo.)





oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè io sono un generoso e mi accontento se offrirai un gelato alla simy.Puoi incominciare a farlo gia da ora,perchè la tua è una scommessa dall'esito scontato.



voi scommettete e io magno il gelato? 
fico! scommettete più spesso??? 
tanto qua se aspetto i cappuccini!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Emotivamente e anche razionalmente non vorrei incrociare quei poliziotti, perché dei poliziotti voglio potermi fidare. Ma se la sentenza è giusta (e in effetti il dibattito processuale ha confermato lo stato di agitazione di Federico che ha giustificato l'intervento di contenimento degenerato) e si tratta di omicidio colposo e, come chiarisce Oscuro, non è prevista la destituzione, chiederla sarebbe andare contro il principio di garanzia e quello della possibilità di recupero. Il fatto è che alcuni di loro si son dimostrati ben lontani dall'aver consapevolezza di aver gravemente sbagliato e anche ostinati a non riconoscere l'orrore della morte di un ragazzo. Ma le leggi vanno rispettate :unhappy:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

un pensiero anche a Stefano Cucchi
morto di fame in ospedale
la famiglia mandata via


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Emotivamente e anche razionalmente non vorrei incrociare quei poliziotti, perché dei poliziotti voglio potermi fidare. Ma se la sentenza è giusta (e in effetti il dibattito processuale ha confermato lo stato di agitazione di Federico che ha giustificato l'intervento di contenimento degenerato) e si tratta di omicidio colposo e, come chiarisce Oscuro, non è prevista la destituzione, chiederla sarebbe andare contro il principio di garanzia e quello della possibilità di recupero. Il fatto è che alcuni di loro si son dimostrati ben lontani dall'aver consapevolezza di aver gravemente sbagliato e anche ostinati a non riconoscere l'orrore della morte di un ragazzo. Ma le leggi vanno rispettate :unhappy:


Ok...
Mettiamo allora che li reintegrino in servizio una volta che escono dal carcere...
Mettiamo che questo povero ragazzo fosse figlio di certe persone, o di certe etnie che lavorano in Italia...
Ti posso assicurare
che quei quattro durerebbero due ore sulla strada...
E poi nessuno ne saprebbe più niente.

Un conto sono le leggi un conto è il buonsenso...

Vorrei comunque far notare che per fare nella vita certi lavori è richiesto molto dallo Stato...

Molte garanzie...

Basti dire che quando ero militare ho visto che nell'esercito non era possibile nè entrare nell'arma dei carabinieri, nè neanche accedere al corso caporali...se tu, o anche la tua famiglia aveva avuto il minimo casino con la giustizia.

E dico minimo, perchè ho visto un ragazzo espulso dal corso, solo perchè venne fuori che anni prima era stato fermato e portato in caserma per uso di stupefacenti.

Quindi se per fare certi lavori, è richiesto un certo profilo psicologico, in cui mi sa, che il self control dev'essere tutto...

Non possiamo tollerare che nella nostra società operino persone che come nel film di Taxi Driver...da innocui tassisti si trasformino in mostri.

E se questi invece di morire dalla vergogna per il danno causato, fanno spallucce, perchè tanto a loro non succede niente, allora ha ragione Berlusconi a sfidare continuamente la magistratura italiana.

Ha ragione, a farsi le leggi per conto suo ecc..ecc..ecc...

Cioè è come dire, che un brigadiere delle finanze, prende mazzette, poi paga la multa che deve allo stato per evasione fiscale, o corruzione e poi lo mettiamo che so responsabile di un settore delle entrate no?

E poi ci si lamenta?

Oppure reintegriamoli, ma mettiamoli a fare servizio in zone dello Stato dove il tasso di criminalità è molto alto.

E vediamo come se la cavano...no?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io sono l'uomo della strada...
> Passa il giornalista e mi chiede la mia opinione...
> E io la dico no?
> 
> ...


ci sono giustappunto le attenuanti e le aggravanti, no?
ad es. spero che in questo caso almeno il concorso sia stato valutato come aggravante!

la mia indignazione è anche per i capi, che hanno organizzato le cose talmente bene che un militare di leva si è trovato solo in una camionetta in mezzo al bordello


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sono giustappunto le attenuanti e le aggravanti, no?
> ad es. spero che in questo caso almeno il concorso sia stato valutato come aggravante!
> 
> la mia indignazione è anche per i capi, che hanno organizzato le cose talmente bene che un militare di leva si è trovato solo in una camionetta in mezzo al bordello


Ma onestamente sei mai stata a Genova?
Onestamente è una città per ospitare una roba come il G8?

QUindi retroattivamente ( per me) il casino era annunciato no?

Infatti i genovesi in quei giorni passeggiavano tranquillamente no?
Secondo me...sono andati in ferie...

Magari la prossima volta per le ampie manifestazioni scegliamo Venezia...no?
Vedi che là...


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe io ne faccio una questione di professionalità.Dal momento che ci è scappato un morto quei 4 hanno sbagliato più di qualcosa e non è accettabile.Adesso però mi e vi chiedo se sia solo colpa loro.Credo che chi ha deciso di svolgere questa professione debba essere messo nelle condizioni di esercitarla nel migliore dei modi.é stato fatto?Hanno avuto una preparazione professionale all'altezza?Possibile che non siano stati nella condizione di gestire una situazione del genere in 4?Entrando nello specifico,e non avendo le carte processuali,*bisognerebbe anche accertare ogni singola responsabilità*,hanno sbagliato in 4 e ok,ma chi dei 4 ha fatto quella pressione sulla gabbia toracica del ragazzo?era uno?erano due?e gli altri?Destituirli?sotto l'aspetto morale si, meritano tutti la stesa pena poi?



questo è un po' un trucchetto, in caso di correità, dato che la responsabilità penale è personale, e la difesa potrebbe spingere per il non accertamento della responsabilità, nel caso in cui non vi siano altre prove come filmati o testimoni estranei
i coimputati sono anche testimoni, ma se da imputati "possono" mentire, o non rispondere, da testimoni devono dire la verità e non omettere nulla...infatti si dice che la testimonianza del correo deve essere "vestita"

mi viene in mente un vecchio libro che ho letto: i ragazzi del coro
un gruppo di poliziotti si ritrova a bere e scherzare tutte le sere al parco, ma una sera uno di questi ammazza per sbaglio un ragazzo, da lì il casino per insabbiare/depistare/nascondere


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma onestamente sei mai stata a Genova?
> Onestamente è una città per ospitare una roba come il G8?
> 
> QUindi retroattivamente ( per me) il casino era annunciato no?
> ...



ci sono i canali, per raffreddare gli animi??:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sono i canali, per raffreddare gli animi??:mrgreen:


Non sono i canali il problema...
Ma le calli...
E chi le conosce bene...sfuggirebbe a chiunque eheheheheeh...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Emotivamente e anche razionalmente non vorrei incrociare quei poliziotti, perché dei poliziotti voglio potermi fidare. Ma se la sentenza è giusta (e in effetti il dibattito processuale ha confermato lo stato di agitazione di Federico che ha giustificato l'intervento di contenimento degenerato) e si tratta di omicidio colposo e, come chiarisce Oscuro, non è prevista la destituzione, chiederla sarebbe andare contro il principio di garanzia e quello della possibilità di recupero. Il fatto è che alcuni di loro si son dimostrati ben lontani dall'aver consapevolezza di aver gravemente sbagliato e anche ostinati a non riconoscere l'orrore della morte di un ragazzo. Ma le leggi vanno rispettate :unhappy:


Vuoi la verità?io per quanto assurdo possa sembrare condivido quello che scrive il conte e tebe,perchè io so che quei 4 agenti non saranno destituiti,però mi chiedo:quali garanzie future possono dare?di quale buon senso possono disporre?Aggiungo una cosa importante,con tutto il rispetto parliamo di una città come ferrara,dove la criminalità non è proprio diffusa,probabilmente 4 agenti delle volanti di roma avrebbero agito diversamente.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> questo è un po' un trucchetto, in caso di correità, dato che la responsabilità penale è personale, e la difesa potrebbe spingere per il non accertamento della responsabilità, nel caso in cui non vi siano altre prove come filmati o testimoni estranei
> i coimputati sono anche testimoni, ma se da imputati "possono" mentire, o non rispondere, da testimoni devono dire la verità e non omettere nulla...infatti si dice che la testimonianza del correo deve essere "vestita"
> 
> mi viene in mente un vecchio libro che ho letto: i ragazzi del coro
> un gruppo di poliziotti si ritrova a bere e scherzare tutte le sere al parco, ma una sera uno di questi ammazza per sbaglio un ragazzo, da lì il casino per insabbiare/depistare/nascondere


Free alla fine non possono essere tutti e 4 sullo stesso piano dai.Hanno sbagliato gravemente in 4,ma ci sarà uno dei 4 che ha sbagliato di più o no?


----------



## massinfedele (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ho letto ma è una normativa del 57,e si parla di impiegati civili di stato.fidati....!


giusto per chiarire:
- la normativa è richiamata dall'articolo 58 del DPR 24 aprile 1982, n. 335 Ordinamento del personale della Polizia di Stato che espleta funzioni di Polizia, e successivi amendamenti (http://www.siulp.it/Pagine/881/DPR_335_1982.pdf);
- il decreto è del 57 ma è ancora in vigore, con le successive modificazioni. Da una breve ricerca, mi pare che questo articolo sia stato modificato nel 2000;
- civili va contrapposti a militari.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Allora*

Allora ragazzi mi sono andato a fare una ricerca e non sono più sicuro di vincere la scommessa.Gli agenti sono stati condannati per un colposo ma questo non li mette a riparo del tutto dal rischio della destituzione.Sono andato a visionare il D.P.R.737/81 ART.7 E in effetti potrebbero esserci le condizioni per la destituzione,diciamo che sarà sicuramente una battaglia legale,ma i margini per la destituzione potrebbero esserci.Resto dell'idea che alla fine non succederà.Le risposte al tempo.


----------



## massinfedele (10 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> giusto per chiarire:
> - la normativa è richiamata dall'articolo 58 del DPR 24 aprile 1982, n. 335 Ordinamento del personale della Polizia di Stato che espleta funzioni di Polizia, e successivi amendamenti (http://www.siulp.it/Pagine/881/DPR_335_1982.pdf);
> - il decreto è del 57 ma è ancora in vigore, con le successive modificazioni. Da una breve ricerca, mi pare che questo articolo sia stato modificato nel 2000;
> - civili va contrapposti a militari.


il DPR del 57 si trova difatti anche nel sito del sindacato della polizia:
http://www.siulp.it/Pagine/881/DPR_3_1957.pdf


----------



## massinfedele (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi mi sono andato a fare una ricerca e non sono più sicuro di vincere la scommessa.Gli agenti sono stati condannati per un colposo ma questo non li mette a riparo del tutto dal rischio della destituzione.Sono andato a visionare il D.P.R.737/81 ART.7 E in effetti potrebbero esserci le condizioni per la destituzione,diciamo che sarà sicuramente una battaglia legale,ma i margini per la destituzione potrebbero esserci.Resto dell'idea che alla fine non succederà.Le risposte al tempo.


ah, ok, questo mi sembra più specifico ancora, grazie


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> il DPR del 57 si trova difatti anche nel sito del sindacato della polizia:
> http://www.siulp.it/Pagine/881/DPR_3_1957.pdf


Si ma nel 1981 con la 121/81 la polizia è stata smilitarizzata.Quindi son cambiate parecchie cose,se ti vai a vedere il D.P.R 737/81 art.7 le condizioni potrebbe anche sussistere,tutto sto tempo per una scommessa con tebe,come mi sono ridotto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ah, ok, questo mi sembra più specifico ancora, grazie


Guarda l'art 7 ai punti 2,3,4,5 adesso non ricordo bene,che ne dici?


----------



## massinfedele (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma nel 1981 con la 121/81 la polizia è stata smilitarizzata.Quindi son cambiate parecchie cose,se ti vai a vedere il D.P.R 737/81 art.7 le condizioni potrebbe anche sussistere,tutto sto tempo per una scommessa con tebe,come mi sono ridotto.


si si, l'ho visto, grazie. Mi rimane da capire come si coordino le due normative. Ma vabbe'. Comunque, purtroppo il fatto che ci siano gli strumenti, non vuol dire che lo faranno


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> si si, l'ho visto, grazie. Mi rimane da capire come si coordino le due normative. Ma vabbe'. Comunque, purtroppo il fatto che ci siano gli strumenti, non vuol dire che lo faranno


Infatti sono due cose distinte e separate.Adesso la questione diventa un'altra.Quale sarà il libero convincimento della commissione disciplinare,e quale volontà politica ci sarà a far pressioni.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free alla fine non possono essere tutti e 4 sullo stesso piano dai.Hanno sbagliato gravemente in 4,ma ci sarà uno dei 4 che ha sbagliato di più o no?



sì, ma se non ci sono le prove, non è possibile stabilirlo

la sai la storia dei due gemelli identici, uno narcotrafficante e uno pulito, sentenza: assolti

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...impossibile_distinguerlo_co_9_090208012.shtml


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2013)

avrebbero dovuto gridargli alle spalle:

Occhio gli sbirri!!!!

il primo che si alza è fregato


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi mi sono andato a fare una ricerca e non sono più sicuro di vincere la scommessa.Gli agenti sono stati condannati per un colposo ma questo non li mette a riparo del tutto dal rischio della destituzione.Sono andato a visionare il D.P.R.737/81 ART.7 E in effetti potrebbero esserci le condizioni per la destituzione,diciamo che sarà sicuramente una battaglia legale,ma i margini per la destituzione potrebbero esserci.Resto dell'idea che alla fine non succederà.Le risposte al tempo.


Che bello vedere una persona che riconosce di essersi sbagliata:up:! Lo facessero pure gli agenti!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello vedere una persona che riconosce di essersi sbagliata:up:! Lo facessero pure gli agenti!


Diciamo che non sono più sicurissimo come prima.Però confrontandomi, ho approfondito cose che mi balenavano nella testa,non mi piace perdere scommesse in generale,con le donne poi,con tebe......!


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sono più sicurissimo come prima.Però confrontandomi, ho approfondito cose che mi balenavano nella testa,non mi piace perdere scommesse in generale,con le donne poi,con tebe......!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


>


Tranquilla...vedrai.


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla...vedrai.


se perdi tu, il gelato alla simy doppio


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> se perdi tu, il gelato alla simy doppio


Simy dice che preferisce i cannoli.Ma cosa vi sta succedendo qui dentro?


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

ahahah comunque vada la scommessa io ci guadagno qualcosa fico....

allora spieghiamo: tu sono tipo 3 volte che mi scrivi che highlander è quello dei cappuccini e tu dei cannoli quindi ricapitolando
1. Highlander = Cappuccino
2. Oscuro = Cannolo
3. Tebe = Gelato

Fate vobis... io casco bene comunque


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ahahah comunque vada la scommessa io ci guadagno qualcosa fico....
> 
> allora spieghiamo: tu sono tipo 3 volte che mi scrivi che highlander è quello dei cappuccini e tu dei cannoli quindi ricapitolando
> 1. Highlander = Cappuccino
> ...


Ma di quali cannoli parli?Ti va bene un ber calippo?


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di quali cannoli parli?Ti va bene un ber calippo?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no, ormai m'hai promesso il cannolo


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Ok*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> no, ormai m'hai promesso il cannolo


Un ber cannolone tranquilla.anche se toccherà trovarlo a tebe.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un ber cannolone tranquilla.anche se toccherà trovarlo a tebe.:rotfl:


Tebe il gelato


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*AH*



Simy ha detto:


> Tebe il gelato


Fammi capire io il cannolo tebe er calippo?


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

*R: Aldrovandi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire io il cannolo tebe er calippo?


No il cono al pistacchio


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Intanto*

Trasferito con effetto immediato il questore di ferrara...!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trasferito con effetto immediato il questore di ferrara...!


davverooo!!!??? capperi non sapevo...ah però


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trasferito con effetto immediato il questore di ferrara...!



grazie Oscuro.
Mi ero persa la notizia!

Ecco qui la fonte che ho trovato.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...rara-autorizzo-manifestazione-polizia/567008/


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trasferito con effetto immediato il questore di ferrara...!


ho letto. Meno male.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho letto. Meno male.


P
Paga lui, ma quei sindacalisti?Sai capisco che ci rimette in maniera pesante il respondabile,a me piacerebbe vedere trasferiti anche quei signori,che oltre a rompere i coglioni a sproposito in una piccola città di provincia, altro non sanno fare con le loro chiappe rancide dietro uno scrivania con tutte le tutele del caso.Quanto mi piacerebbe vederli trasferiti per un 3 anni alle volanti di roma,di napoli o palermo...quanto mi piacerebbe....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> P
> Paga lui, ma quei sindacalisti?Sai capisco che ci rimette in maniera pesante il respondabile,a me piacerebbe vedere trasferiti anche quei signori,che oltre a rompere i coglioni a sproposito in una piccola città di provincia, altro non sanno fare con le loro chiappe rancide dietro uno scrivania con tutte le tutele del caso.Quanto mi piacerebbe vederli trasferiti per un 3 anni alle volanti di roma,di napoli o palermo...quanto mi piacerebbe....!


pure a me... ma sai benissimo che quelli non si possono toccare


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure a me... ma sai benissimo che quelli non si possono toccare


Tu sai benissimo che non posso entrare nel merito,adesso il questore poteva non autorizzare e far capire che non era opportuno,ma loro?non potevano capire da soli che era sconveniente per tutti?ma cazzo perchè non rimettergli una bella divisa e mandarli per strada,ma non a ferrara,troppo facile,mandiamoli a roma...così vedi che si schiariscono un pò le idee questi 4 cialtroni.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> P
> Paga lui, ma quei sindacalisti?Sai capisco che ci rimette in maniera pesante il respondabile,a me piacerebbe vedere trasferiti anche quei signori,che oltre a rompere i coglioni a sproposito in una piccola città di provincia, altro non sanno fare con le loro chiappe rancide dietro uno scrivania con tutte le tutele del caso.Quanto mi piacerebbe vederli trasferiti per un 3 anni alle volanti di roma,di napoli o palermo...quanto mi piacerebbe....!


Magari fosse cosi'....sarebbe come pretendere che in italia un medico incompetente che invece di operare bene ammazza la gente in sala operatoria,venisse non dico incarcerato,ma almeno licenziato.
Se proprio scoppia lo scandalo dopo decine di casi,lo trasferiscono.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Magari fosse cosi'....sarebbe come pretendere che in italia un medico incompetente che invece di operare bene ammazza la gente in sala operatoria,venisse non dico incarcerato,ma almeno licenziato.
> Se proprio scoppia lo scandalo dopo decine di casi,lo trasferiscono.


Ma se sei medico e fai certe cazzate,
vieni radiato dall'albo dei medici. No?

Se sei un industriale e fai certe cazzate non puoi più riaprire una partita iva, e se lo fai ti sono addosso.

Se sei iscritto nel libro dei cattivi pagatori nessuna banca ti farà credito.

O mi sbaglio?

Idem albo notai
Idem albo geometri...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Certe persone fanno cazzate che pagano con il venir interdetti ai pubblici impieghi...o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se sei medico e fai certe cazzate,
> vieni radiato dall'albo dei medici. No?


Mah.....anni fa il padre di un amico ha scazzato di brutto un'operazione,ed il paziente e' deceduto.
Alla fine della storia e' rimasto nell'universita',ma l'han tolto dalla sala operatoria per affidargli incarichi di docenza.
Finche' e' giunto tranquillamente alla pensione.


----------

